# monster beach cart



## joseph_zlnsk

Just thought you guys would like to see, one of the wildest beach carts around... And I made it. The total of the cart plus tires and axle came out to right under 1000.00 it has 4 of the wheels used for jetski trailers, and it 5 ft long just over 2 ft wide, has 12 tulip style rod holder's with plastic inserts, and can easily handle 400-500 lbs of weight and still roll like a dream


----------



## Sammy

Lmao. I had no idea it'd be that big.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

A few more pics


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

This guy got the best of best


----------



## Kenton

It's cool and all. But Why? Just because you can? I'm jealous.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Lol, he's using it to partially transport his young kids across the beach, but other than that yes, this is for sure the Cadillac of all carts


----------



## Chris V

I think it's badass!


----------



## SHO-NUFF

How do you get that big ass thing to the beach? do you have to tow it with a hitch? LOL


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Lol. Takes the whole back of truck


----------



## fishheadspin

Does it have ac and a cruise control?


----------



## Boat-Dude

Dude that is awesome. I wish I could weld.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

That is a really wide looking two feet.
Anyways, next step is a Briggs and Stratton, some bicycle chain and a sprocket.


----------



## Fisherdad1

If you are going for "bad ass" you should put some hydraulics on it so you can make it jump like a low rider.:rockon:


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Lol


----------



## Yobenny

Shit go ahead and put a motor on it and drive the thing to the beach........


----------



## Fishermon

Guiness world record beach cart


----------



## devinsroller

I picked my beach cart up from Jo this week while he was working on that cart. It is HUGE!!! It made my cart look like a toy.

If you are considering having a cart made get in touch with Jo..


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

2 ft is just the cart size not the width of the tires, when you throw the width of the tires in its almost 4 ft, yep we were joking saying we were going to add a motor plate.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Thanks Devin


----------



## Splittine

He should name it the "Dune Wrecker". That thing is pretty sweet.


----------



## Chris V

I'm thinking a hydraulic lift so you can avoid the pier crowds and just spot cobia from the beach


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Lol, yea it most definetly is a dune wrecker. Mabey I should add a ttop and crows nest to it


----------



## wld1985

Nice work, This dude Build Handrails too? We need a good handrail builder around here.... But I agree,Need a small electric motor or something on it..


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Yep, that would be me, I used to do rails for a few years, started breaking out into mostly marine last year and this year, 90% of the work has been marine or fishing related.


----------



## Gitzit

How heavy is that thing? Can you get it in and out of your truck by yourself? 

I guess just get in it and ride it out of the truck....LOL


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

It's light, weighs about 20lbs


----------



## bluedawg1

*Bluedawg1*

That THANG is Baddd ASS !! Are those Wheel- EZZ Wheels ?? I have one of their beach carts that my kids gave me. Great job !!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

You can put a mattress in that so you can nap out there! Ha


----------



## Ragon210

I have an older beach cart that needs new tires.....Can you give me a price for 2 tires???


----------



## fairpoint

Suggestion: make some racks that would fit in the rod holders that would accommodate a kayak.....I can picture a big cooler, kayak on top, and about six rods 
nice rig you built...


----------



## NoMoSurf

Fisherdad1 said:


> If you are going for "bad ass" you should put some hydraulics on it so you can make it jump like a low rider.:rockon:


 
But then it would shake up the beer...

Oooh, it needs about a 3 or 4 head beer tap! And Keg coolers!
And Maybe one of those jimmy Buffett Margaritaville margarita makers!


----------



## thedudeabides

Nice job, man. That thing is killer!!


----------



## bludigal

Props, just straight props.


----------



## BananaTom

I still like this one, Pier Cart on Steriods


----------



## WhyMe

You guys now need to make a side cart for the large Big Green Egg to fit in. 
Now it's built have you tested it out in real beach conditions with a full load, and if you did how well did it perform?
Whyme


----------



## Splittine

Just FYI this guy is no longer a member cause he screwed members out of money.


----------



## BentStraight

How many horsepower is it rated for???


----------



## Jgatorman

Splittine said:


> Just FYI this guy is no longer a member cause he screwed members out of money.


I thought I recognized the name lol


----------



## OP-FOR

You'll need a ramp and come-a-long to load and unload the wagon!!:thumbup:


----------

